# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  اینم بازی حکم ... ( دانلود )

## DoctorJay

*دانلود بازی حکم*

حالا چرا اینو اینجا گذاشتم ؟

2تا دلیل داره

یک اینکه بازی کنید و حالشو ببرید

دوم اینکه یه سوال بپرسم

اونم اینکه آیا این برنامرو با VB نوشتن ؟

از کجا میشه اینو فهمید ؟ بارزترین مشخصه ی eXe های VB چیه ؟

یه درخواستم هم داشتم : اونم اینکه اگه کسی سورس بازی حکم رو داره لطف کنه و واسم بذاره ...

با تشکر

----------


## demon_da

"از کجا میشه اینو فهمید ؟ بارزترین مشخصه ی eXe های VB چیه ؟"

باید یه سری از بایت های Entry Point برنامه رو با sign های کامپایلر های مختلف چک کنی، دقیقا" کاری که برنامه هایی مثل PEiD انجام میدن! یه سرچ تو گوگل می زدی n تا نتیجه بهتر به دست میاوردی.

----------


## DoctorJay

من دنبال یه جواب تخصصی نیستم .

*مثلا* برنامه ای که با C نوشته شده توی Properties ش چیزای بیشتری داره .....

وگرنه جستجو توی گوگل که ...

----------


## M8SPY_OK

این روشی که من بهت میگم طبق تجربیات خودمه

اگه یک فایل exe رو به صورت متنی توی محیطی مثل NotePad مشاهده کنی می بینی که یک سری دستور کد شده توش وجود داره .

حالا توی کد برنامه هایی که با VB نوشته شدند کلمه ای به اسم MSVBVM60.DLL وجود داره .

دیگه تشخیص اینکه یک فایل با VB نوشته شده یا نه با خودته !!!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

البته اگر فایل  exe  رو 2 بار با  notpad  باز کنی فایل خراب میشه.

----------


## DoctorJay

آقا من چند تا فایل EXE ویژوالی رو تست کردم تجربیات شما رو ندیدم !!

بهرحال ممنون ... امیدوارم از بازی حکم لذت ببری ...

----------


## Alay102

فایلهای اجرایی تولید شده توسط VB کاملا به زبان ماشین ترجمه نمیشوند و از توابع API به طور مستقیم استفاده نمی کنند ! در واقع VB برای کارهای اصلی از قبیل عملیات های منطقی ، فراخوانی توابع ، عملیاتهای مقایسه ای و ... از تابع های کتابخانه ی *MSVBVM*  استفاده می کنه !
که همین باعث میشه فایل های اجرایی تولید شده با VB حاوی حجم اندکی کد ماشین بعلاوه ی فراخوانی های متعددی از فایل *Msvbvm.dll* باشه ، که موجب همین امر برنامه ساخته شده دارای حجم بسیار کم و همچنین سرعت بسیار پایین می باشد 
حالا کافیه برنامت رو با یه *Disassembler* مثل* Ida Pro* و یا ... *Disassemble* بکنی ، تا ببینی آیا برنامت شامل فراخوانی های متعدد به فایل Msvbvm.dll هستش یا نه ...

موفق باشی ...

----------


## iiiiiibo

من یه برنامه دارم که باهاش میشه فهمید برنامه EXE با چه زبونی نوشته شده.
براتون میزارمش.
البته فکر کنم خود این برنامه رو با دلفی نوشتن. :متفکر:

----------


## DoctorJay

سورس بازی حکم رو کسی نداره ؟؟؟ اگه با دلفی هم باشه مشکلی نداره

----------


## DoctorJay

آقا ما تلاش کردیم بنویسیم بازی حکم رو , ولی یه جاهاییش با مشکل برخوردم .

اگه کسی سورس این بازیو داره لینک بده ممنون میشم  :لبخند:

----------


## DoctorJay

شمارگان دانلود بازی حکم به 365 رسید !!

آیا کسی سورس حکم با هر زبونی و سایر بازی های از این دست رو نداره ؟؟؟

کماکان منتظره لینک هستیم . . .

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

فکر کنم داشته باشم یه بار تو برنامه هام دیدم. اگه پیدا کردم می زارم.

راستی این موضوع صحت داره:

----------


## DoctorJay

بزاری ممنون میشم .

ظاهرا که صحت داره . این یه فایل eXe است که Rename شده . و حالا مثل یه فایل tXt باش رفتار میشه .

این فایل رو با VB ساختن . دیگه راجبه صحت چی می خوای مطمئن شی ؟؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

دوست عزیز دکتر جان اینو خودم گرفتم. جمله من که سوالی نبود.
شما تو صفحه قبل گفته بودید که این کلمه وجود نداره. برای همین من یه نمونه گذاشتم.

بازم ممنون

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بازي حكم
اين بازي توسط علي طالقاني نوشته شده:   http://www.microgame.blogspot.com

نمی دونم سورسه یا نه.

----------


## banshee

اگه کسی سورس این بازیو داره لینک بده ممنون میشم

----------


## Armin060

سلام.
چرا دنبال سورس بازی حكم هستيد. چرا خودمون يكی ننويسيم. بگه ما اين جوری ........ هستيم؟

----------


## aidin-joon

سلام دوستان
من فايل اجرايي برنامه رو تست كردم مطمئن باشيد با ويبي نوشته شده.

----------


## hoomanfarzin

با سلام.من از چندتا سایت این بازی را دانلود کردم ولی یه مشکلی که داره نمیشه اسم برای بازیکن های دیگه را خودم تعیین کنم.اگه ممکنه لینک بازی حکمی را بزارید که بشه بجز اسم خودم اسم چهارتا بازیکن دیگه را هم تعیین کرد.دقیق مثل بازی Hearts ویندوز xp که میشه اسم هر 4 بازیکن را تغییر داد.ممنون می شم اگه لینک مد نظر را لطف کنید.

----------


## returnx

این هم Version جدید تر بازی حکم البته همین حکم.
Version که شما گذاشته بودید 1 بود اما این version 1.20 البته تو About گفته نسخه بتا هم قرار بیاد.
http://www.4shared.com/file/TKWC4iIi...wwtak20ir.html

----------


## hoomanfarzin

> این هم Version جدید تر بازی حکم البته همین حکم.
> Version که شما گذاشته بودید 1 بود اما این version 1.20 البته تو About گفته نسخه بتا هم قرار بیاد.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/TKWC4iIi...wwtak20ir.html


دوست عزیز من این ورژن جدید که شما لینکش را لطف کردید قرار دادید را هم دانلود کردم.ولی بازم نمیشه اسم 3تا بازیکن دیگه را تغییر داد.اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید که چطوری باید اسم بازیکنان دیگه را تغییر بدم یا اگه نمیشه یه بازی حکم دیگه را لینکش را بزارید که بشه اسم هر 4 بازیکن را خودم تعیین کنم.ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## yase_vahshi

من دارم بازي حكم رو مي نويسم .فعلا يه 2 هفته است كه شروع كردم . انشا الله دو سه ماه ديگه تمومش مي كنم. بعد از تموم شدن مي ذارم همين جا تا همه ببينيد. سورسشم اگه خواستي ميدم.راستي اسم بقيه نقرات رو هم ميتوني توي حكمي كه مينويسم تغيير بدي.اگر نظراتي براي بهتر شدن بازي حكم داري لطف كنيد بگيد تا ما هم استفاده كنيم. موفق باشي. :چشمک:

----------


## star_rh

نرم افزار language2000 رو دانلود كن
اين نرم افزار مشخص مي كنه كه نرم افزار با چه زباني نوشته شده

----------


## scorpion16

http://persianhokm.mihanblog.com/

http://richi.persiangig.com/MyApplic...okm/Index.html

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Persia...81723935252202

----------

